# Dual Mexican/US Citizen



## JCE (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello, 

I was born in Mexico, but have lived all of my adult life in the US. All my schooling as and RN and NP is from USA. I hold both a Mexican and American passport. I would like to move to Mexico and experience that culture. I'm well aware of the risk and current situation I'm Mexico- I have family and would have support and guidance, just not in medical field as none work in the med profession. I dont think I would need a visa or anything of that sort, but how difficult is it to transfer schooling? What's the licensure process like? Would I have to take a test? I'm fluent in spanish as well at a native level. Your advise and input will be well received. Thank u.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JCE said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was born in Mexico, but have lived all of my adult life in the US. All my schooling as and RN and NP is from USA. I hold both a Mexican and American passport. I would like to move to Mexico and experience that culture. I'm well aware of the risk and current situation I'm Mexico- I have family and would have support and guidance, just not in medical field as none work in the med profession. I dont think I would need a visa or anything of that sort, but how difficult is it to transfer schooling? What's the licensure process like? Would I have to take a test? I'm fluent in spanish as well at a native level. Your advise and input will be well received. Thank u.


Welcome.
With a Mexican passport, you obviously do not need a visa to move to Mexico. Nor are there any restrictions on working. I cannot help with your question about licensing. A web search in Spanish might bring up some answers.


----------



## JCE (Mar 19, 2020)

TundraGreen said:


> JCE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Thank you Tundra. I will surely do a Spanish search or even call the Secretaria de Educacion.


----------

